# Best add-ons for a new tractor?



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

What is the best item that you have added to your largely stock lawn and garden tractor to improve your machine? Performance, comfort, safety, maintentance or other.

My favorites are a hour meter and gator blades, I already had a cup holder.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Best thing added... for performance: Gas  

I haven't messed with mine yet to add anything other than the bagger (which works AWESOME) and the plow (unknown, haven't used it).


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no way... The best thing is the chrome, man!!! if only i had a rear view mirror i could put some dice up...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

You think you have chrome, check out my avatar. I got the cost today on what its gonna cost me to get the chrome redone on that thing. About $2,300 for all of it, including polishing my stainless steel hood and trunk lid pieces!! 

You Simp looks too cool with the dog dish hubcaps. really clean too.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

2300$ Jeezuz thats a lot of chrome...


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Electric lift, ATV tires and conversion from hand to foot controls on my GT 3000.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:truth:
Bearings on the front axle spindles; exhaust pipe to reroute exhaust gases out the back of the tractor; oil pressure gauge; improved throttle control on Kohler V-Twins; adjustable carbs.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Argee... tell me more of the exhaust re-route.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust reroute*

tisenberg,

Basically, it's taking your exhaust pipes where they lead into the muffler and extending them through or under the frame to exhaust out the back. You'd have to break them somewhere along the route to install a muffler.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's one I'm interested in doing.

http://www.p.f.engineering.50megs.com/


----------



## JerryO (Sep 16, 2003)

PeteNM added: "conversion from hand to foot controls" 

and

Argee added: "Bearings on the front axle spindles"


Both of these would be tempting.

Can either of you add a little detail so I could try to add these. 


JerryO


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

JerryO

I really didn't have any problems with the hand controls and they work fine. However I've got lots of trees to mow around and most of the work I do with my tractor requires the use of my hands (moving limbs, hand held spraying, moving dirt and rock). 

I unbolted the OEM controls and built foot controls mounted on the right running board much like OEM. I had to build a lever to replace the removed hand control that would attach to a adjustable rod connteted to the foot pedal. It wasn't much of a project and if I were only mowing an open area I wouldn't have bothered. I can bolt the original OEM back like new should I decide to sell it. It works well for me. I suppose you could buy replacement parts for a different model instead of making your own. I had the job finished before they would have arrived. 

Sorry, I dont' have any pix, yet.......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Bearings on the front axle spindles*

JerryO,

I personally haven't done it, but I saw some progressive pictures of it being done on a Case GT site. As I recall, they welded tapered stub shafts to the existing assemblies and used tapered bearings similar to automotive.

My guess is something like that would add maybe $50 - $75 to a new machine, and would be one hell of a selling feature. I know I would have popped even $100 for something like that, especially after seeing the problems, I believe it was leolav, had on one of his machines.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Styx _
> *Here's one I'm interested in doing.
> 
> http://www.p.f.engineering.50megs.com/ *


Styx

These are interesting attachments that I've considered myself, at least a front end loader. IMHO these Sears tractors have front ends that are a bit lite duty for real heavy work that I'd do. Some other brands make much heavier ones. However since I make buckets anyway I have considered a loader. As mentioned in the post from Agree, they should have at least had bearings, and heavier spindles new. His thoughts on bearings are still a good idea for just mowing. Seems to me it would extend the life of the tractor. 

I'm turning out new spindles in the lathe for bearing use. I've about decided to buy a Skidsteer for the heavier work when I find one worth the price.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*oil pressure gauge*

anyone added an oil pressure to their gt5k with kohler motor? i have the electronic gauge purchased, just waiting to take the tractor out of service to install. the sender is about the size of a golf ball, just curious about clearance problems if i use the stock mounting hole in the motor. thanks.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Pete, you might be right about the front end being to light. The front end loader is what I was interested in too. I have a 97 Craftsman GT hydro I was considering adding a loader to. The PF Engineering web site shows some spindle upgrades that can beef up the front end. I'm just no sure if that will be enough for my Craftsman. 

Maybe a older JD or Cub GT would be a better platform to work from. Something with a heavier front end.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be a great upgrade. I know I would use it all the time. The spindles and axle would be my greatest concerns. 

I have toyed with that idea for some time, and probably will attempt it next summer.

I did however finish my dump cart last week. Uses a hand pump I found at the scrap yard and a piston (also found at the scrap yard. Welded them in place and they worked awesome. Total cost was around $15.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*reply to old post re: add ons*

got my electronic oil pressure gauge and adapter to install, waiting to get out of the 0 degree deepfreeze here to install, also would be interested in running the exhaust off both front header pipes out the back side with no muffler, i read on another site it sounds better than a harley, only problem i cant find flexible exhaust tubing less than 1 1/2 inch diameter. i would love the noise as long as it was behind me. anyone done any other add ons yet?


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

The last thing I picked up for my WH was a clevis hitch. Haven't installed it yet. I'd like to get a Brinley back blade to drag limestone this spring/summer. I'd like to make a pad to set my travel trailer on, next to the garage.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Missed this thred the first time.

Number one best add on??? AG tires. Now I can go places where it wold just spin before.

Number two?? Wheel weights.Why?? see number 1


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a list of add-ons I have installed on my tractor:

Dual Front Facing Work Lights
Dual Rear Facing Work Lights
3 pt. Trailer Hitch Reciever
Seat Arm Rest Kit

I have the engine block heater kit and will be installing it as soon as I can get my hands on a 3/4" drive breaker bar to remove the factor threaded block plug. 

I am also thinking about a transmission oil heater and a rear counter weight of some kind for added traction .


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just found this today. Might be of interest to you folks needing a back-hoe.:thumbsup: 

http://www.beaverpro.com/


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

reply for us po folks with craftsman, pref. gt5k and 6k.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

My Duro Lug tires were the best add on for me. Next would be the added weight (wheel weights) 

The dozer blade is great but does not get a whole lot of use because it has been mild winter. This weekend will first time I will use it to plow snow. There has been snow on the ground for a week but I have not had any time to get to plowing. It will be fun, ha ha, because a lot of it is ice.

I Have an hour meter too but it is not on the tractor at this time. it is LED type from sears. I may get an analog type if I can find one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHAHA --- Backhoe on a GT? Isn't that kind of taking this little tractor thing a little too far? I mean if want to perform big tractor chores or need a backhoe, why not buy an old big tractor or rent a bobcat/dozer? Just seems kinda funny to me, I guess. I mean in most regards these machines are simply wonderful, (snow plowing, cutting, spreaders/etc) but they are not and never will be "tractors" ---- Just my opinion. I guess it is just kinda funny to see that backhoe on those LT/GTs... 

No offense of course I own a GT5000

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think a Backhoe on a GT would do much good its not heavy enough. I don't think that it would do much on them 4wheeler ether. They might dig some in soft ground but around here with all the clay it would be useless.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

> I don't think a Backhoe on a GT would do much good its not heavy enough. I don't think that it would do much on them 4wheeler ether. They might dig some in soft ground but around here with all the clay it would be useless.


Yeah, but just think how much fun it would be to build.  

I'd guess though, that since it's just a 10" bucket it would dig okay, but would be very limited what it would be any good for. They mention trenching, planting bushes and trees. I'd be hard pressed to believe it can be built for $1500. All those cylinders, hoses, pump and valves would be that much. They also have front end loaders on the ones they show, probably a necessity for front end weight and stabilization.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I agree with both of you. Why buy a backhoe for a ATV or a GT. I think alot of this stuff is getting into the toy range.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Ed - The Johnny bucket type thing can be pretty handy for what it's designed for. He describes it as a "motorized wheelbarrow", but it's better than that as you can load stuff without having to lift it. I can pretty much self load the bucket in loose material, than shovel in a bit more. Total capacity depends of course on the size of your tractor. I built mine out of stuff I already had so the price wasn't a problem.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Backhoes for Garden tractors*

Well kwick-way loader company is supposed to have a Backhoe for the JD X-series this spring. The price is what kills me $6,000 for a model that works on a GT. The Darn GT backhoe costs as much as a Backhoe for a Comapact utility Tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think a back hoe would tear an X-Series tractor apart if use very often.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I think a back hoe would tear an X-Series tractor apart if use very often. *


Agree, Chief. There is a backhoe available for the 2210. I have heard installing it will void the warranty. I would not consider it on my model or anything smaller.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, all small Back hoes are not bad. Case, and then Ingersoll make/made a small Loader/BH tractor. These things are REAL strong, ao for there size to AMIZANG things. Granted they are no full size BH, but sometimes you just cant get one of those to the job site

Ingersoll 6000  


Ingersoll 7000 series 4wd


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Kwik-way has been is the Buisness of designing Backhoes and loaders for small tractors for over 40 years. They design them not to tear up the tractor. I almost bought a Backhoe for my JD425 But then the X-series came out. Kwick-way make a loader and Backhoe combanation for the JD 400 series aws models. My JD dealer has a Kwick-way loader and Backhoe on his JD425 aws and has not done any damage to the tractor yet and his 425 is 11 years old. My whole reason for not Getting a backhoe for my X series is when I buy a JD 4310 or above . I do not want to have two backhoes Right now I have two loaders one on My X485 and a Kwick-way loader on my White GT2055. As far as voiding the warrenty JD told me that they approve the use of kwick-way's loader or backhoes for use on there garden tractors and a backhoe or loader manufactured by Kwick-way would not void the warrenty on My X series tractor.


----------

